# pozemky a dílny



## artimedoros49

Hi,

I’m reading an article which is talking about the reintroduction of practical training in schools. 

Here is the sentence: _Do výuky by se měly vrátit *pozemky a dílny.*_

*Lands/grounds *and [practical] workshops and  should be reintroduced into schools.

I don’t understand what the *pozemky *are. I’ve taken this to be the plural of *pozemek, *and it’s not making sense to me. If someone could clarify this for me, I would much appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi arti, in the context I understand it to mean cultivation plots or allotments, maybe even smallholdings, to teach non-academic youngsters how to work the land and keep small livestock.


----------



## Mori.cze

Just to confirm: it indeed is working the land, or basic gardening (typically no livestock, which makes sense since the school has two month vacations and someone would need to take care of the animals). 

In praxis it ment helping to take care of the school garden, raking leaves of the grass in the autumn and such, mostly boring labor with no real educational benefit (probably there were also good teachers somewhere out there who made these lessons into something useful and at least were able to let the kids grow some vegetable. Probably. Somewhere. Maybe


----------



## artimedoros49

My thanks to you both


----------



## bibax

An example of the školní pozemky (the school lands/plots), the Elementary School in Kounice, 2008.

I remember we grew vegetable when I was a schoolboy.

There was also a competition "Mladý mičurinec" (Young Michurinets) named after Ivan Michurin.

We had also the školní dílny.


----------



## artimedoros49

Sometimes, a picture is indeed worth a thousand words! Thank you, bibax.


----------



## ilocas2

Hello, I remember that it was called *pěstitelské práce* when I was in the primary school and colloquially it was *pěstitelky*. The term "pozemky" is new for me. And it was for both boys and girls. The subject that is discussed as "dílny" in this thread was only for boys, girls had something different, but I can't recall what it was. I also can't recall how the subject that is discussed as "dílny" in this thread was called.


----------

